# Missbrauch der 0900-1 - Nummern für den Verkauf von Handyspielen



## eldorix (23 Januar 2011)

Die 0900-1 - Nummernbereiche sind entsprechende landläufiger Meinung für "Informationsdienste" reserviert, der Verkauf von Handy-Spielen gehört sicher nicht dazu. 

siehe diese Info ( von dieser WebSite )

"Bei 0900-Nummern gibt es eine klare Einteilung: 
*(0)900-1*: Informationsdienste
*(0)900-3*: Unterhaltungsdienste
*(0)900-5*: sonstige Dienste (z.B. Erotik)
*(0)900-9*: Dialer-Einwahlen (seit 14. Dezember 2003)"



Laut Auskunf der BNA basiert die Einteilung allerdings nur auf einem freiwilligen Verhaltenskodex des Vereins Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e. V. (FST e. V.), welchen die BNA nicht durchsetzt.

Kann man sich jetzt rechtlich dagegen wehren, wenn man als Anschlussinhaber daraufhin dafür verantwortlich gemacht werden soll,
dass ein Minderjähriger unerlaubterweise Handyspiele ( d.h. Transaktionsnummern für den Download über Internet ) über eine 0900-1 - Nummer abruft ?

Wie kann man dagegen vorgehen?


----------



## cicojaka (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Missbrauch der 0900-1 - Nummern für den Verkauf von Handyspielen*



eldorix schrieb:


> Laut Auskunf der BNA basiert die Einteilung allerdings nur auf einem freiwilligen Verhaltenskodex des Vereins Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e. V. (FST e. V.), welchen die BNA nicht durchsetzt.


Dieser Verein ist nicht unumstritten...
Ich will Dich nicht mit Details langweilen, aber wie soll man es beispielsweise bewerten, dass dort in der Verhaltenskodexkommision ausgerechnet der Justitiar einer Firma sitzt, die unlängst in Zusammenhang mit der ehemaligen Bahn-Servicenummer aufgefallen ist?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...ene/64283-thread-zu-11861-weg.html#post330038

Wie ist es zu bewerten, dass eine Firma, bei der einer der Gründer und ein Vorstandsmitglied des Vereins eine entscheidende Rolle spielt (wobei oft eine gewisse Vermischung dieser Firma und des Vereins festzustellen ist), auf ihrer Internetseite offen Möglichkeiten vorstellt, die Bundesnetzagentur auszutricksen? (siehe hier).

Die Rolle, die dieser Verein spielt, der sogar zu Beratungen der Regierung beiträgt, ist für Verbraucher ein Schaden - meine Meinung.



> Kann man sich jetzt rechtlich dagegen wehren, wenn man als Anschlussinhaber daraufhin dafür verantwortlich gemacht werden soll,
> dass ein Minderjähriger unerlaubterweise Handyspiele ( d.h. Transaktionsnummern für den Download über Internet ) über eine 0900-1 - Nummer abruft ?
> Wie kann man dagegen vorgehen?


Suche Dir einen guten Anwalt... Hier im Forum sind einige davon unterwegs.
Mehrwertdienstanbieter stehen in Deutschland unter dem Schutz einer untätigen Politik. Warum auch immer. Über die Gründe kann man nur spekulieren...

Nenne mal bitte die Nummern/Spiele, falls möglich.


----------



## eldorix (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Missbrauch der 0900-1 - Nummern für den Verkauf von Handyspielen*

@cicojaka: danke für die wertvollen Informationen. 
Vieleicht findet sich hier ein Anwalt, der sich dieser m.E. skandalträchtigen Geschichte annimmt.....

deshalb kurz die Chronik dazu:
*29.12.2010*
*An: Bundesnetzagentur*
Betreff: 0900er Missbrauch / Handy-Spiele-Erwerb über 0900-1 - Nummer
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
nach meinen Informationen dürfen über 0900-1 - Nummern nur Dienste aus dem Bereich "Information" angeboten werden. Der Erwerb von Handy-Spielen gehört sicher nicht dazu, sondern in den Bereich Unterhaltung.
Ist es dann rechtens, wenn der Erwerb von Handy-Spielen über eine 0900-1 - Nummer angeboten wird?  Es geht um die 
infin - Ing.Ges.f.Informationstechnologien mbH&Co.KG
Aidenbachstr. 141
81479 München 
welche über diese Nummern den Erwerb von Handy-Spielen anbietet:
0900 1001 3330  -299,  -499 und  -990
Die Fa. multiConnect GmbH aus München tritt dabei offenbar als Verbindungsnetzbetreiber und Inkassounternehmen auf. 
In meinem Fall geht es darum, ggf. unrechtmäßig abgerechnete  Entgelte bei der Deutschen Telekom zurückzufordern. 

Ich möchte Sie bitten, meine Meldung zu überprüfen und mir das Ergebnis Ihrer Überprüfung mitzuteilen.

*10.1.2010
Von: Bundesnetzagentur*

Sehr geehrter Herr .....
vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
Die Differenzierung nach Inhalten in die Teilbereiche 0900-1, 0900-3 und 0900-5 ergibt sich aus dem Verhaltenskodex des Vereins Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e. V. (FST e. V.). In den Zuteilungsregeln für 0900er Rufnummern ist ein Hinweis auf den Verhaltenskodex enthalten. *Die Bundesnetzagentur setzt den Verhaltenskodex des FST e. V. nicht durch.*
Ich bitte Sie insofern, sich mit Ihrem Anliegen direkt an den FST e. V. zu wenden.
Die Zuteilungsregeln für 0900er Rufnummern finden Sie auf der Internetseite Bundesnetzagentur 0900.
Näheres zum FST e. V. und zum Verhaltenskodex finden Sie auf der Internetseite FST e.V.: Startseite.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag


*10.1.2010*
*An: [email protected]´*
>Betreff: AW: Carrier / Missbräuchliche Nutzug 0900-1-Nummer
>
>Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
vielen Dank für die Sperrung der  Mehrwert-Dienst-Beträge,
welche von der Fa. multiConnect in Rechnung gestellt wurden. 
In der Anlage finden Sie  eine Stellungnahme der
Bundesnetzagentur zu meiner Anfrage bezüglich der über die 0900-1 - Nummer angebotenen und von der Fa. multiConnect vermittelten Dienste.
Die Fa. multiConnect handelt bei der Erbringung Ihrer Vermittlungsdienste
offenbar im Widerspruch zum  Verhaltenskodex des Vereins Freiwillige
Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e. V. (FST e. V.).
Im Ergebnis dieser Auskunft bitte ich Sie jetzt um Stellungnahme
dahingehend, ob die TELEKOM die Verbindungsnetzbetreiber
zur Durchsetzung des o.g. Verhaltenskodex verpflichtet oder ihnen dies
freistellt.....

23.1.2010
An: Verein Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e. V.
Betreff: Nutzung der 0900-1 - Nummern / Einhaltung des Verhaltenskodex, Durchsetzung

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich wende mich mit meiner Anfrage an Sie, um Ihre Position zur Durchsetzung des Verhaltenskodex im Zusammenhang mit der Nutzung der 0900-1 - Nummern durch Mehrwertdiensteanbieter zu erfahren.

Ich verstehe die Aufgabe Ihrer Organisation darin, daß Sie in Ihrem Wirkungsbereich die Standards setzen und bei entsprechenden Entwicklungen im positiven Sinn  Ihren Einfluss geltend machen.
Wie stehend Sie dazu, daß Diensteanbieter tätig sind,  welche mit Duldung der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber und offensichtlich auch der Telekom den Verkauf von Handy-Spielen über 0900-1 - Nummern anbieten, obwohl diese Nummergassen doch für "Informationsdienste" reserviert sind ?
Sehen Sie diese Nutzung als korrekt an und wenn nicht, sind Sie ggf. bereit, Ihren Einfluss geltend zu machen, um dies abzustellen ?
Ich verweise auf den in der u.g. Mail genannten Fall und bitte Sie um Ihre geschätzte Stellungnahme zu dieser Angelegenheit......

(Antwort steht noch aus )


24.1.2010
Von: Telekom
... Gern kümmern wir uns um Ihr Anliegen. Wir haben den Betrag der Firma multiConnect GmbH in Höhe von 103,42 Euro für Sie auf der Telefonrechnung ausgebucht. Die Forderung wurde an den Anbieter zurück gegeben. Dieser wird sich mit Ihnen selbst in Verbindung setzen.
*Die Telekom gibt keine Stellungnahme zu Drittanbietern ab.*
Anfragen zum von Ihnen geschilderten Sachverhalt richten Sie bitte ausschließlich an den Anbieter. Die Kontaktdaten sind in der betroffenen Telefonabrechnung ausgewiesen.
Sie sollen stets bekommen, was Sie von uns erwarten können.
_( Anmerkung von eldorix: dieser Satz ist wirklich der Gipfel !!!)_

________________________
Die Mahnung der ehrenwerten Firma multiConnect ist inzwischen bei mir eingegangen. Aktuell sind´s inkl. Mahngebühren etc. lediglich 109,51 Euro.
Da lohnt sich´s eigentlich nicht, deswegen einen Terz zu veranstalten, oder? 

Anfragen von fähigen Anwälten sind willkommen.


----------



## cicojaka (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Missbrauch der 0900-1 - Nummern für den Verkauf von Handyspielen*

Das wäre einmal mehr eine schöne Geschichte für die Medien, besonders um die Rolle des FST e.V. zu beleuchten. Aber wohin kann man sich wenden? Hmm. Das ist ja immer der Mist, dass eine solche Geschichte zu wenig hergibt. Für Infotainment á la SAT1 eignet es sich wenig, darzustellen, was der FST e.V. für ein [_edit_]verein ist...
Auf die Stellungnahme des FST e.V. darf man gespannt sein... Die wirst Du vergessen können, wie den ganzen Verein... Aber das ist meine _priew_ate Meinung


----------



## Teleton (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Missbrauch der 0900-1 - Nummern für den Verkauf von Handyspielen*

Grundsätzlich haftet der Anschlussinhaber im Wege der Anscheins bzw Duldungsvollmacht für die über seinen Anschluss erzeugten Gebühren. Begründet wird die damit, dass der arme "Mehrwert"anbieter schutzwürdig sei und gar nicht prüfen könne wer denn da anruft. Der Anschlussinhaber habe dagegen die Kontrollmöglichkeiten weshalb ein Anrufender wohl dies auch dürfe (mit Wirkung für den Angerufenen). 
Das kann m.E. zumindest dann nicht gelten wenn die Rufnummer gezielt bei Jugendlichen beworben wird oder (z.B. bei Browserspielen) durch die Anmeldung die Minderjährigkeit bekannt ist.
Wo hat sich Dein Kind den Kram denn eingetreten? Teil doch mal nen Link (ggf per PN) mit.


----------



## rockerlady (25 Januar 2011)

*AW: Missbrauch der 0900-1 - Nummern für den Verkauf von Handyspielen*

hallo, auch ich bin gerade Opfer der Firma IN-telegence GmbH geworden. Nach dem ich mich im letzten Jahr gegen diese Firma wegen einer Rechnung zum Neuanschlußes meines Telefon- und Internetanschlußes durch den Anbieter Arcor/Vodafone gewehrt habe, erhalte ich erneut ein Schreiben der Firma IN-telegence GmbH. Nunmehr stellt man mir Telefonkosten für die Telefonnummer 0900320002310 in Rechnung.


----------



## eldorix (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Missbrauch der 0900-1 - Nummern für den Verkauf von Handyspielen*

Mein Sohn ist über den Internet-Link in einem vorinstallierten Handy-Spiel auf einem NOKIA Handy an die 0900-Nummer gekommen.

Das skandalöse an der Sache ist m.E. folgendes: Alle Welt geht davon aus, daß die BNA und die Telekom darüber wacht, daß die Konventionen zur Nutzung der 0900-1 / 0900-3 / 0900-5  - Nummernbereiche eingehalten werden.
Zum Test: fragen Sie mal bei der Telekom-Hotline, warum die -1 / -3 / -5 Nummerngassen einzeln und gezielt gesperrt werden können. Sie werden die Antwort bekommen: damit Sie weiterhin die seriösen Hotlines über die 0900-1 erreichen können.

Und dann beruft sich die Telekom darauf, daß der Anschlussinhaber allein für die Nutzung des Telefonanschlusses verantwortlich ist....
Also Verarschung in Reinform.
Meiner Meinung nach sittenwidrig.

Wo ist der geeignete Rechtsanwalt, der sich hier reinhängt?


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: Missbrauch der 0900-1 - Nummern für den Verkauf von Handyspielen*



eldorix schrieb:


> Alle Welt geht davon aus, daß die BNA und die Telekom darüber wacht...
> 
> ...Verarschung in Reinform.


Du schreibst es! Nur, die Telekom wacht nicht sondern ist ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen (unter Anteilseigenschaft der Bundesrepublik), ohne irgendwelchem Regularauftrag! Dass die BNetzA nicht wacht oder in manchen Bereichen nicht genügend, ist ein Problem - das ist die wohl bekannteste Wattestäbchenarmee!



eldorix schrieb:


> Wo ist der geeignete Rechtsanwalt, der sich hier reinhängt?


Bezahl´ halt einen, dann macht er´s dir. Dieses sinnfreie Geblöcke aus der Menge kannst du dir sparen! 
:kick:


----------

